
Google Docs now supports faxing - aligz
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/faxplus-fax-your-document/mengopodcmfgfjphedcfhokajmmappjm
======
Piskvorrr
Yes, but...why? It's been _decades_ since my last fax; are you implying
there's a significant user group for which faxing is essential?

~~~
dazc
I remember working for a company a few years ago that would accept a faxed
time sheet with a signature but not the same sheet as a scanned document by
email.

Their logic for this seemed to just paranoia though. Maybe it's common?

